# 1937 Westfield Sterling-badged Model B85 Road Racer



## lgrinnings (Jul 24, 2018)

Howdy folks-

Does anyone have one of these? It's a 1937 Westfield Sterling-badged Model B85 Road Racer. I've got most of the other parts including fenders, chainring and cranks, bars, stem, etc. Serial number is B61056. It's super light and the tapered seat tube and pencil seat stays are wild. I'd love to see one in really nice shape if anyone's got one.

-Lester


----------



## catfish (Jul 24, 2018)

I have on that is badged as an Imperial. I'll try to get some photos. I think I have all the parts to build your bike too.


----------



## jimbo53 (Jul 24, 2018)

While not very valuable or collectible, these bikes are great learning experiences on rebuilding bottom brackets and cranks, headset bearings, hubs and coaster brakes. If you REALLY want to have fun, tear down a wheel and teach yourself how to respoke and true a wheel. These are all skills needed to rebuild/refurbish those expensive and collectible bikes you'll come across as you grow in the hobby. Lots of info here to help a newbie. Welcome to the hobby and get greasy!


----------



## dubsey55 (Jul 26, 2018)

Not super rare, but definitely collectable! Especially with the very decent original paint yours is sporting. If you have the original wheels in usable shape, all the better. If not, consider setting it up on 700c wood rims, with sew ups. Fixed gear or coaster brake. With or without mudgards. Excellent project!  Good luck. Walter,,,,


----------



## sam (Jul 29, 2018)

You should contact Mr Columbia on this site for any info he might have.While this is a Columbia built bike---Huffman did build racing bikes in Cr-Mo tubing so westfield might have also. Huffman's were built in Cr-mo and regular tubing but how did you know the difference??? Point is ---check this bike close and get advise. and have some fun .


----------

